# Today Has A Birthday



## Stroodlepuff (17/1/14)

Happy birthday @Zegee from the Ecigssa family

We hope you have a superb day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

Thanks stroodlepuff

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Space_Cowboy (17/1/14)

Happy bday Zegee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Happi happi dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

Thnx guys

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## vaalboy (17/1/14)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/1/14)

Happy birthday z to g to the eee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/1/14)

happy happy hope you got lots of vape gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/14)

Is it @gizmos birthday today? 
If so, happy birthday gizmo. Have a super day and hope you got spoiled with great vape gear


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

Nope  His birthday is on wednesday


----------



## Andre (20/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope  His birthday is on wednesday


@VapeKing is said to have a birthday today on the birthday list?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

Happy bday @Zegee ! Hope its a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Happy bday @Zegee ! Hope its a good one!


Thanks oupa it was good 
now for the b day present just can't decide on a colour 

@Matthee any advise ?

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

Something tells me you like red


----------



## Zegee (20/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Something tells me you like red


well spotted but I am considering gold actuallly

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Spiri (20/1/14)

Happy cake day... or should I say happy vape day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/14)

Zegee said:


> Thanks oupa it was good
> now for the b day present just can't decide on a colour
> 
> @Matthee any advise ?
> ...


Colour is so personal, @Zegee, can't really give you advice on that. Personally I like the raw tumbled, but that is my taste.


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

My second and third choices were raw tumbled and Copper vein


----------



## Zegee (20/1/14)

True really hope it's all its cranked up to be 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/14)

2 more reonauts will be born!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

SA Reo community growing fast... soon we will have our own Reo Town?

Reactions: Like 3


----------

